# Phoebe pictures



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I am finally getting around to posting some new pictures of the baby. To say things have been hectic for us is the understatement of the year! Anyway you are all going to think I am a horrible mommy because it is plain to see we have some redness issues around our face... but its no wonder with her insatiable desire to have "stuff" in her mouth at any opportunity, as you can also see. We are growing out the old red, and in these photos its finally able to reach a pin or pony between her eyes and you can tell it really is growing out. I wish I had an answer for the red around her mouth though. Here she is, miss sloppy phoebe!

This is fun! Stuff!

 

More Stuff!

 


How would you like to look down and see this in place of your little princess?




Aww mom, stop it!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Her best angle (just teasing sweetheart, mommy loves you)...



Speed racer:



Imitating mommy:



Eyein' up those daisies!!



Who, me?



Hope that worked and you enjoyed


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

She is so sweet...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, she is a real beauty.







I really enjoyed the pics very much!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwwww!!!! How sweet... She has such long beautiful hair!! My favorite one is the one where her face is all dirty........that one made me giggle!








Thank you so much for sharing those pictures.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

The pictures are great, it put a smile on my face.
My favoret is : Imitating mommy: 
very cute.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Janet, Phoebe is just too cute for words!!! I love all the pics







but eyeing the daisies with her licking her lips is too cute!!!







I hope everything is improving for you guys!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the daisy one and imitating mommy! 
Too cute! She is a dream!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww...how adorable!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is soooo adrable! i could just eat her up!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys







She is really a sweet thing. I can't believe how attached I am. I know shes very spoiled, but shes not bratty or anything I dont think. I mean, she's a nut and all, but the picture with that pink bone in her mouth is how we pretty much leave her every morning







She hates being left for the day. She tries bribing us with that bone


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is definitely a cutie! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

She is just a doll. Some of those pictures are priceless!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awwww she is just gorgeous. Mit would of had her hair that long by now but i cut it














but oh well i have to wait until it grows its longer than the half inch she had it







i cut for the summer. My hubby was all mad saying i messed her up







. Forgot to add how old is she? Mit is 7 1/2 mo. i have to develop my film ive got alot of new pics to show u guys.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

she made me laugh


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

phoebe is sooooo adorable!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG







She is full of personality--I love her!! She's so cute!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

How cute! She's adorable!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Phoebe is adorable!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

SHe is such a doll!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

VERY cute!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my gosh! She is completely precious!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

:lol: I love that she has to have something in her mouth at all times! Those pics are very cute! She looks happy with everything she is doing!

~Elegant


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

A for adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------

